# Athens GA - 0e original D&D Game starting soon - looking for players



## Shen_Molo (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello all,

I am starting a new campaign using the Swords & Wizardry or Labyrinth Lord variants of the original Dungeons & Dragons 0 edition rules.

Easy to learn and fun to play. Overflowing with old school high tension hack-n-slash, trap filled dungeon crawls and treasure hunts, in a Dark Ages type fantasy setting. 

Send me a PM if interested and we can discuss in more detail.

Thanks


----------

